# Unkompliziert Apache mit PHP auf Suse 9.0 einrichten?



## LickyLike (6. Juni 2004)

Kriege den Webserver nicht zum Laufen!

Möchte gerne einen kleinen OnlineShop mit PHP programmieren und letztenendes auf meinem eigenen Server laufen lassen. Zu Testzwecken habe ich den kompletten suse/current FTP-Ordner (7GB, ich hab den Ordner src gleich mitgeladen. Was ist denn da eigentlich drin?) in mein Netzwerk kopiert und auf meinem Laptop (PIII, 1,2GHz / 128Mb / 30Gb / 100Mbit Ethernet / 802.11g WLAN) installiert.

Von der Live-Eval 9.1 war ich ja rein optisch recht beeindruckt - gaukelte mir das Betriebssystem doch im ersten Moment ovr, alles könne superkomfortabel mit Menus und ohne langes rumgecode eingerichtet werden. Jetzt hänge ich mit der installierten 9.0 (die optisch nicht halb so edel daherkommt wie die 9.1 Live-Eval) schon den ganzen Tag herum und versuche krampfhaft den Apache2 so einzurichten, dass er PHP und am besten noch MySQL unterstützt. Der Kampf durch die ganzen Foren und Boards des www führt mich immer nur zum Editieren dieser und jener Konfigurationsdatei - Ergebnis: Apache läuft, html zeigt er an, den von mir in die Seite eingefügten PHP-Info-Code nicht.

PHPMyAdmin ist unter Berücksichtigung der Paketabhängigkeiten installiert, was laut eines Tutorial-Threads im Netz der schnellste Weg wäre, ein funktionierendes LAMP auf die Beine zu stellen. Im weiteren Verlauf dieses Threads erwies sich die behandelte Apacheversion aber nicht als die meine (ich habe Apache2) und das editieren der Konfigurationsdateien klappt weniger (weil der Aufbau der Dateien anders ist) bis garnicht (sie sind an einem anderen Ort)...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ich mag ein paar logisch sortierte Parameter in einer grafischen Oberfläche einstellen, Benutzerkonten für den FTP-Server per Knopfdruck einrichten und verlange eigentlich, dass PHP vollautomatisch mit dem Apachen mitläuft.

Und wenn das nicht klappen kann, weil es dass auf Suse nicht gibt, dann erkläre ich mich zur Not auch bereit, selbst Hand anzulegen - mache ich sowieso schon seit 17 Stunden und wo ich schon soviel Zeit investiert habe verlange ich einfach Erfolg...

---

Nachtrag:

Jetzt fiel mir doch ein, warum ich überhaupt scharf auf Linux war: Unter Windows machte ich einst sehr positive Erfahrungen mit XAMPP von den apachefriends.org

Das gibt es ja für Windows und Linux! Ha, das hol ich mir und setz es auf, hehehe

*ich weiß, wer zuletzt lacht... ist noch nicht ganz klar*

---

Schlussbemerkung:

Und wie ich zuletzt lache! XAMPP ist total geil, bringt viel mehr Funktionen mit als ich es mir wünschte (Jetzt werde ich ein wenig mehr Optionen zum Herumbasteln und Ausprobieren haben) und war sooowas von einfach zu installieren (steht alles auf der Page apagefriends.org) - Meine Wünsche, und ein wenig mehr, sind wahr geworden! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## goforit (25. August 2004)

Hi

hatte auch nur Huddel mit mit apache2 auf Suse 9.1.
gute Idee xampp zu verwenden.

Danke für den Bericht

goforit


----------



## Fabian H (25. August 2004)

> Ich mag ein paar logisch sortierte Parameter in einer grafischen Oberfläche einstellen, Benutzerkonten für den FTP-Server per Knopfdruck einrichten und verlange eigentlich, dass PHP vollautomatisch mit dem Apachen mitläuft.


1) PHP läuft vollautomatisch mit Apache.
2) Wenn du dir sowas erhoffst, dann bist du imo bei Linux falsch (auch wenn SuSE so tut, als ob man Linux ohne Lust/Motivation, etwas zu lernen, benutzen könnte)


Ausserdem: Welchen Sinn hat deinen Post, außer einen Flamewar anzuzetteln?
Warum willst du deinen Server überhaupt mit Linux laufen lassen?

Apache lässt sich ürbrigens ganz einfach mit ein paar Handgriffen installieren (Und die stehen im PHP und im Apache Manual):
http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.apache2.php

Also: Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft etwas mit Linux machen willst (was ich nach deinem Post bezweifle), dann kauf dir ein Buch und nimm am Besten eine andere Distribution.
Folgendes Buch wäre z.B ein Anfang: Der "Kofler"


----------



## Sir Robin (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *1) PHP läuft vollautomatisch mit Apache.
> *



korrigiere: mod_php läuft, sofern einkompiliert und aktiviert vollautomatisch mit dem Apache ... aber häufiger sind CGI-Installationen anzutreffen, und da läuft PHP nicht vollautomatisch mit


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. August 2004)

Das ist soweit korrekt, jedoch kann auf einer reinen Entwicklungskiste im LAN ohne jegliche Bedenken mod_php genommen werden - auf Webservern sieht das anders aus, ja ;-)


----------

